# New on Netflix and Amazon Prime for March 2015



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*New on Netflix and Amazon Prime for March 2015*

Netflix additions

March 1, 2015
The Brothers Grimm (2005)
City of Ghosts (2003)
Evelyn (2002)
Finding Neverland (2004)
Teen Witch (1989)
30 for 30: Of Miracles and Men
Evelyn (2002)
Harmontown (2014)
Mercy Rule (2014)
Monster High 13 Wishes (2013)
Monster High: Ghouls Rule (2012)
Patch Adams (1998)
Rules of Engagement (2000)
Rumpelstiltskin (1987)
Shirley Valentine (1989)

March 3, 2015
Drop Dead Diva: Season 6 (2009 series)

March 4, 2015
Rich Hill (2014)

March 5, 2015
The ABCs of Death 2 (2014)
Food Chains (2014)

March 6, 2015
Aziz Ansari Live at Madison Square Garden (2015)
My Own Man (2014)
Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt (2015, Netflix original)

March 7, 2015
Archer: Season 5 (2009)
Glee: Season 5 (2009)

March 9, 2015
After the Fall (2014)
The Angriest Man in Brooklyn (2014)
Cesar Chavez (2014)
Tyler Perry's The Single Moms Club (2014)

March 10, 2015
Monster High: Haunted (2015)

March 11, 2015
How to Train Your Dragon 2 (2014)

March 15, 2015
3rd Rock From the Sun: Complete Series
A Different World: Complete Series
Marvel & ESPN Films Present: 1 of 1: Genesis (2014)

March 17, 2015
You're Not You (2014)
Dummy (2002)

March 19, 2015
Life Itself (2014)

March 20, 2015
Bloodline: Season 1 (2015 series, Netflix original)
God's Not Dead (2014)

March 22, 2015
Mad Men: Season 7 (2007 series)

March 23, 2015
November Man (2014)

March 25, 2015
Garfunkel and Oates: Season 1 (2014 series)
Turn: Season 1 (2014 series)

March 27, 2015
Inspector Gadget (2015, Netflix original)
Trailer Park Boys: Season 9 (2001 series)
Frankie & Alice (2010)

March 31, 2015
Ask Me Anything (2014)
The Man with the Iron Fists (2012)

Leaving Netflix

March 1, 2015
3 Ninjas: Kick Back (1994)
Air Bud (1997)
Anaconda (1997)
Arachnophobia (1990)
The Baby Sitters Club (1995)
The Blair Witch Project (1999)
Brokedown Palace (1999)
Cheech & Chong's Nice Dreams (1981)
Cool Runnings (1993)
Desperado (1995)
Dumb and Dumber (1994)
Emma (1996)
Evita (1996)
Fireproof (2008)
Freaky Friday (2003)
Fright Night (1985)
Girlfight (2000)
The Graduate (1967)
Honey, I Shrunk the Kids (1989)
Jackass: Number Two (2006)
Lords of Dogtown (2005)
Old Yeller (1957)
Ordinary People (1980)
Out of Time (2003)
The Possession (2012)
Pretty in Pink (1986)
Rachel Getting Married (2008)
Riding in Cars with Boys (2001)
Robin Hood: Men in Tights (1993)
RoboCop 2 (1990)
RoboCop 3 (1993)
Saving Silverman (2001)
Seven (1995)
The Sweetest Thing (2002)
Swiss Family Robinson (1960)
Troop Beverly Hills (1989)

March 2, 2015
Uptown Girls (2003)

March 3, 2015
The Preacher's Wife (1996)

March 5, 2015
The Muppet Movie (1979)

March 11, 2015
Flubber (1997)

March 12, 2015
The Grey (2012)

March 15, 2015
House on Haunted Hill (1959)
Muppet Treasure Island (1996)

March 16, 2015
The Tale of Despereaux (2008)

March 22, 2015
Romy and Michele's High School Reunion (1997)

March 30, 2015
Adventure Time: Season 1-­4
Ben 10: Season 1­-3
Childrens Hospital: Season 1-­2
Codename: Kids Next Door: Season 4-­6
Cow and Chicken: Season 2
Dexter's Laboratory: Season 3­-4
Dude, What Would Happen?: Season 2
Ed, Edd 'n' Eddy: Season 3-­4
Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends: Season 2
Johnny Bravo: Season 2
Regular Show: Season 1­-4
Robot Chicken: Season 1­-2
Samurai Jack: Season 2
The Grim Adventures of Billy & Mandy: Season 3­-4

March 31, 2015
Legends of the Fall (1994)

Amazon Prime additions

March 1, 2015
The Alamo (1960)
Blue Lagoon: The Awakening (2012)
Comet Encounter: Season 1 (2013)
Drunk History: Season 2 (2013 series)
NOVA Volume 11-12 (1974 series)

March 4, 2015
The Nanny Diaries (2007)

March 5, 2015
Center Stage: Turn it Up (2008)
Donnie Brasco (1997)
Taxi Driver (1976)

March 6, 2015
The Kill Team (2013)
Listen Up Philip (2014)

March 8, 2015
Back Issues: The Hustler Magazine Story (2014)

March 9, 2015
The Angriest Man in Brooklyn (2014)
Tyler Perry's Single Moms Club (2014)

March 10, 2015
Pulp: A Film About Life, Death and Supermarkets (2014)

March 20, 2015
God's Not Dead (2014)
The Zero Theorem (2013)

March 27, 2015
Frankie & Alice (2010)


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

I just wonder how they decide what content to charge for and what is free in Amazon Prime Vidio. I refuse to pay since I an already paying for Amazon Prime. On the first two movies on your list they are charging for "The Alamo", a 55 year old movie and 2013 version of "Blue Lagoon" is free. Go figure. :scratch: At least on Netflix every thing you see is included with your subscription.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

I find the Netflix model very much more appealing than Prime. I guess being one that values content over newness with no interest in faux sports makes me the ideal Netflix customer.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Athlon646464*, thanks for posting.

I, too, favor the Netflix model over Amazon Prime and Hulu Plus, but
I have all three. With the latter two I rarely, almost never pay extra for
a movie. The exception is when I have a _special_ friend over and she
(who must be pleased) wants to watch a particular film that is available
only for an additional charge. In all of 2014, IIRC, I coughed up less
than (not then*) ten bucks in extra fees.

*in memory of Richard King _aka_ rk401


----------

